# Do you view Gracie/Saharah as a male or female character?



## treetops (Jan 21, 2016)

[removed]


----------



## MintySky (Jan 21, 2016)

I have always seen them as female characters. I actually never knew that Gracie and Saharah were male characters (In the Japanese version) until my sister told me.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

Gracie always strikes to me as that stereotypical overly vain and FABULOUS male fashionista that's an ace to the fashion industry. Saharah, I dunno, camels have long eyelashes even if they're male...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

neither really.. agender, androgynous? no i never asserted them a specific gender even after i read about that they changed named on em.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 21, 2016)

In the US version of the game, they're females. Gracie and Saharah are definitely feminine names.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> In the US version of the game, they're females. Gracie and Saharah are definitely feminine names.



Well they kinda reversed Julian.. oh lol them censors. They can't do flamboyant characters in a game for kids, how so dangerous...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> Well they kinda reversed Julian.. oh lol them censors. They can't do flamboyant characters in a game for kids, how so dangerous...



Julian is a male name and he's a male character. He's like Pav?... LOL


----------



## lucitine (Jan 21, 2016)

I've viewed them as female just because they both have really feminine names. However, if you gave Joan a male name, I would just as easily believe shes male.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 21, 2016)

Female. Especially Gracie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Julian is a male name and he's a male character. He's like Pav?... LOL



Well, their Japanese name is Julie .. so tbh they could be either.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

i don't see why they'd need to flip the genders at all really, it makes no sense to me.
i view gracie as a ***** regardless of what gender people put on the ugly giraffe.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

Gracie? Male.
Saharah? Female.
ever since I heard of Gracie being male in the japanese version, I always just kinda see them that way.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

Personally, I view Gracie as female and Saharah as male, despite Sahara being female, but I find it pretty interesting both of them are male in the Japanese versions.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i don't see why they'd need to flip the genders at all really, it makes no sense to me.
> i view gracie as a ***** regardless of what gender people put on the ugly giraffe.



Because censorship. Like.. lookie it's a kids game you can't propaganda gender issues at that age or something *rolls eyes*


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 22, 2016)

I've Always seen Gracie as male and Saharah as female. Don't really know why, though...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Both female.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 22, 2016)

Saharah female but gracie both


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Gracie female and Sahara Male idk why but I don't really care what gender they are tbh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 22, 2016)

male , because they don't even look like a typical female character in my opinion.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

Male


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2016)

I got to know them both before knowing their original gender so idk, the gender swap seems really unnecessary to me.
But I guess I'll just view them as genderfluid or agender because apparently that's what the translators (?) wanted obviously.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't really view them, they look like they can be both, but i'll go with girls~ xD Though the Japanese version is male and the American versions ect are female? I think that's why I can view them as both? o:


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 25, 2016)

I always viewed them as female.  I had no clue that the Japanese version has them as male


----------



## Romaki (Jan 25, 2016)

After reading this thread and seeing them again ingame they do look more male to me tbh... especially Gracie.


----------



## Horizon (Jan 25, 2016)

Female; Sahara looks naturally feminine (like a middle aged woman), and Gracie looks like a 'rah' type female.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 26, 2016)

they're both transexual


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jan 26, 2016)

Transgender Gracie and Sahara are good stuff omg.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 26, 2016)

The only reason I identify them as female is due to their feminine names, but if they were names as males I would see no different, Gracie would still be my fave as a flamboyant fashionista, I'd still love zer all the same. <3


----------



## Munna (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for that, I had no idea! 

I think of them as female, because I never played the Japanese version, but will one day if I ever master the language well enough.

It's incredibly annoying as a gamer that sooo many things are dumbed down or censored for the EU/America/Australia market....it's actually embarrassing.
There are so many games that are a lot more complex in the the Japanese version or aren't even release to the Western world because the storyline is quite complex & it just doesn't sell over here.
*sigh*

It would be nice if adaptations weren't so pandering & actually stayed as true as possible to originals. It's more respectful to the creators of the game.

The consumers don't share the same ideals as the censors, I'm sure most people here would not care if they were left as flamboyant men!


----------



## Rainbowkisses33 (Jan 26, 2016)

It's odd that Gracie gets the gender swap treatment when their are a lot of guys that look more girly then her as regular villagers. 

Julian, Phil, bob(he wears girl clothes and ect.

There also a bunch of female villagers that Look very much like boys.


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 26, 2016)

Female. Gracie and Saharah are really pretty but girly names. Especially Saharah.


----------



## kakuloo (Jan 27, 2016)

Female, because that's how they were presented to me.

BUT, if they're male, that's fine too.  What's important is that Sahara NEVER gives me the carpet(s) I am missing and Gracie ALWAYS says I look terrible.  =P


----------



## freqrexy (Jan 27, 2016)

Even though both are female in the US market, I still have my firm belief that even in the west, Saharah is secretly a dude.  Long eyelashes aside, I feel that if she was meant to be a woman in the japanese market, she'd probably have a similar elaborate headdress like Ankha has. But nope, all I could envision is light colored clothing and a tagiya rather than hair on top of the head.

Yet even when told that Gracie was male overseas, I still see her as a female, simply because there's nothing on the appearance that looks strictly masculine.  Yes, I'm aware of the idea of heavily flamboyant fashion designers, but she doesn't really seem to strike off as one; instead, she comes off as an alpha brat to me, as in the girls in high school that glam themselves up and shun down everyone that look ugly in their eyes.  It's hard to imagine a male with that kind of personality tbh.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 28, 2016)

Female for both


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2016)

I view both as female but I can totally see them being male.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 29, 2016)

They're both girls. I play in the US version. The creator made it a girl so it's a girl? If I were playing the Japanese version then Gracie would be a boy? They're just characters lol I could careless.


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 2, 2016)

I've never thought of them as male. :\
They're female to me, but I guess they are pixels anyway, so probably- neither XD


----------



## irlgarbodor (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow...! I had no idea they were both males. I found an article going a bit in depth here. Apparently they were "Grace" and "Roland"! It's a little disappointing that they felt they needed to change the genders, but it doesn't surprise me because it's Nintendo. :<


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

i don't know, i always viewed gracie as male but saharah as female, but then again
i don't usually think about those things if you know what i mean? (>̯-̮<̯)


----------



## Bam (Feb 3, 2016)

I think of them as males, because I know they were designed to be, so I just can't help it lol. I sorta wish they kept Gracie as a flamboyant male, woulda made him more interesting. I mean, it's not like Ed and Julian aren't already in the same category


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 3, 2016)

I always thought Gracie was female lol
and Saharah always looked like a male to me xD


----------



## Orieii (Feb 3, 2016)

I never really gave Gracie a gender since he/ she can pass on as male or female, but when I was younger I always thought Gracie was a girl X3 As for Sahara, I didn't know that in the Japanese ver. Sahara was male. Lol, Sahara looks girly to me


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I always viewed them as female, but if you told me now they were always male...I wouldn't question you lol.


----------



## RoxieDean (Feb 5, 2016)

I say male, specifically Gracie. I've always associated Gracie with Rupaul out of drag, as far as looks & personality go.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 8, 2016)

Rolan and Grace (their Japanese names), are females in regions outside Japan. The real question is about Pave. We know Pave has the female animalese, but in Japan during Carnival (Festival), Pave is known as Bellina, not generally a male name!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 8, 2016)

I always viewed Gracie and Saharah as female characters.


----------

